# Birthday Boy!!



## masta (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy B-Day to Wade and thanks for all your help on the forum and hope you enjoy the day!


----------



## Bert (Apr 24, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY WADE.....Have a great day.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday Wade. Is the dry basement and your own winemaking area your present this year? Did you wire the basement for a computer workstation right next to the winemaking workbench and carboy storage area. Imagine sitting at the computer with a carboy straw tapped into all those bulk aging carboys. Anyway, hope you have a great day!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 24, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY...... WADE...HAVE A GOOD DAY AND A FABULOUS EVENING.....


----------



## Randy1 (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Wade. Thanks for sharing your experience and know-how with us. I, for one, have learned a lot from reading your helpful posts here.
Hope you have an excellent day!


----------



## Dean (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy birthday Wade!


----------



## smurfe (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy B-Day!


----------



## docbee (Apr 24, 2007)

Have a great Birthday!!!
We are all uncorking a bottle (in our mind) right now in your honor


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 24, 2007)

*Happy Birthday! Here's wishing you many glasses of Fine Wines from the Vines!*


----------



## geocorn (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday Wade! May you have a birthday to remember!


----------



## OilnH2O (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday Wade!






Almost time (out here anyway!) to pop open a bottle and toast you!


----------



## Waldo (Apr 24, 2007)

A birthday toast to you my friend


----------



## Wade E (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone and the bottles is flowing. Appleman I have wifi so no
need for anything but power in which there are already 4 outlets. from
where the old non working sump pump was, just had to pull out that
sinlge outlet and switch it to 2 doubles. My floor was supposed to be
dry in 2-4 hours and its still not dry after 22 hours!


----------



## sangwitch (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday Wade!! You're just the excuse I need to have a drink tonight.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## jobe05 (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday buddy..... Hope you have a wonderfull day, and my birthday wish for you this year would be to never look back..... go forward in all you do, and with who you are. 


Here's to you my friend.







*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Wade E (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey, where did you get that picture of me?


----------



## jobe05 (Apr 24, 2007)

wade said:


> Hey, where did you get that picture of me?




I got it at the post office, it was right next to mine:








And Waldo's:





*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## geocorn (Apr 24, 2007)

How come everybody is drinking beer!






I thought we were all winos!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 24, 2007)

We are all being patient and waiting for our wine to age!


----------



## geocorn (Apr 24, 2007)

I am not buying your baffle!


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 24, 2007)

Of course you're not, George! I already bought that! You know what that leaves for you...


----------



## jobe05 (Apr 24, 2007)

George, All the beer was from some guy in Texas that was getting out of the beer making business................


We're celebrating the last batches of that sale...............


----------



## geocorn (Apr 24, 2007)

I am glad to hear it is going to a good cause!


I got out of Corporate America because I got tired of stepping in all of the BS. Please don't send any more my way. I think my shoes still stink.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 24, 2007)

Ahhh haaaa haaa!


----------



## Flaco (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy B-Day Wade!!! Thanks for all your help and support. Cheers!!!


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 24, 2007)

Wade, 


Hope you are having a great day wether in the basement or making your next batch of wine or doing what ever else you love.
*Happy Birthday*




Ramona



*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Grant (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Wade, sorry missed wishing you Happy Birthday yesterday, I was out of town. Anywasy Happy Birthday from one Bull to another.


Grant


----------



## Wade E (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone, for my birthday my wife made me 2 of my favorite meals
in the world. Chicken Marsala and Briciole. UMM, the bgift that lasts
for a few days.


----------

